# 921 existing customer offer???



## kcook01 (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm confused. I received the following email when I asked the question about an offer to upgrade to a 921 for existing customers. I have been a customer since 97 and was hoping they would help me out.

1st time I called: No offers available. Not even if you buy a TV with it.

2nd time: No offers. No let me check. Talk to manager. 811 offer but have to go on wait list. I said wait list was fine but I want a 921 - Can you put me on a list? No. These are only sold through Radio Shack.

I sent a letter off to the ceo email address and got a response back about Viacom. They must have been cleaning their inbox.

Here is the letter I received from dish e-support. Let me know your thoughts.
********************

Thank you for your e-mail. At this time, we do have exclusive offers available to our existing customers. Our pricing for the 921 as well as the other HD receivers do have exclusive prices for our current customers who qualify for them and do allows quite a large discount range. Please contact our Customer Service Center at 1-800-333-3474 so that we can discuss your requests and provide you with options and costs as well. Please keep in mind that some receivers are available from retailers only and some currently require pre-orders until they are available in your area. Some of the promotions do have expiration dates, so please call at your earliest convenience.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Typical lack of information at Dish. I've been asking about 921 things since they released a press release in JANUARY that said that the HDTV-in-a-box w/ the 921 was available for EXISTING SUBSCRIBERS for $1599. I've called repeatedly and been told different things repeatedly. No one knows anything. I even spoke with the guy that WROTE the press release and he couldn't figure out where it was supposed to be ordered from!

So, to be honest, changes are more than good that there simply is no discount on the 921 for existings right now -- no such promo exists -- and the email was probably wrong.

But, that being said -- I've sent off a few emails recently asking about it just to be sure -- I'll let you know what I hear, of course...

- John...


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Pay the grand you cheap *******. If you can't afford it, then you don't need it.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Um, it isn't being cheap when Dish flat out TELLS YOU that you can buy it for cheaper, but you get upset because you can't figure out WHERE!

I actually already have a 921 on order at full price, thank you very much. But when Dish keeps mentioning offers to get it CHEAPER -- there is certainly nothing wrong with looking for those promotions and getting a bit ticked when they don't seem to exist.

It isn't the price -- it's Dish's inability to get their crap together. I didn't see myself or the original poster complaining about the grand.

- John...


----------



## kcook01 (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for the reply jgoggan and the support.

Cyclone your response means zero to me. Maybe you should move out of your mom's house and pay your own bills.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

So where can I buy a 921 for a grand, today? Every place I've checked that has them in stock wants $1200 or more since nobody has them. I'm not going to pay a premium for a box full of bugs.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

You can't get them for even retail ($999) now. You can just get on the waiting list.

Of course, if Dish is offering the same unit for less money in some promo -- then I don't see a problem with trying to get on THEIR waiting list.  Doesn't mean I'm cheap: I'm sitting waiting for the 921 on a waiting list as it is -- wouldn't bother me much to be moved to a different waiting list if it were to save me a few hundred bucks. 

- John...


----------



## kcook01 (Mar 2, 2004)

I just received this email from a customer resolution specialist.

I guess they can't say anything yet but it smells like an offer is around the corner. I am hoping it is the next Charlie Chat (or sooner)!

As you guys mentioned above, if I could order one now and get it I would jump at it but since it is a wait list anyway - I'll wait.

***************************************
Currently we do not have the 921 receivers available directly through us, but will be soon! Our independent retailers may carry this receiver, below is a link where you can read up on the reciever and also on how to locate a retailer in your area. Thank you for your time.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I can't wait any longer for a 921


----------



## cicijay (Jan 6, 2003)

I was waiting for the 921 for about a year now. I decided to go with the offer for the 6000 when it was being cleared from the shelves. I figured I'd get the 921 when it came out at a lower price. It still isn't out even at the $1,000 price! I really miss the PVR abilities of the 501 and find it silly to require users to have 2 receivers if they want PVR. I hope dish does something in the HD arena but it seems like they are only reacting to the other DBS competitor's moves. With that in mind perhaps the release of the TIVO HD receiver will cause Dish to react like they did when their cometitor began offering twice as much HD.


----------

